# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Κασετόφωνο & Πικάπ > [Πικάπ] linn turntable Πρόβλημα στο τροφοδοτικό.(Γυρίζει για λιγο και σταματάει το μοτέρ.)

## error

Γεια σας.
Εχω πρόβλημα με το τροφοδοτικό του μοτέρ.
Καθως ξεκινάει περιστρέφεται για λίγο και σταματάει. Η περιστροφή είναι χωρίς δύναμη. Και όταν σταματάει "τρέμει"
Το ίδιο γίνεται και στις 33 και στις 45 στροφές ...λίγο χειρότερα είναι στις 45 στροφές.
Πρίν γράψω μνμ φυσικά έγιναν κάποιοι έλεγχοι.χωρίς κάποιο αποδεκτό αποτέλεσμα. 
Αρχικά αλλάχθηκαν όλοι οι 7 ηλεκτρολυτικοί 22μf /16v (Kαι ήταν σχεδόν όλοι χάλια ...στο καπασιτόμετρο...τόσο χάλια που νόμισα ότι θα δουλέψει)
2) αλλάχθηκαν οι 220/16v
3)Μετρήθηκαν οι 33μF/350ν και οι 47μf/250v και ήταν καλοί (και μάλιστα αλλαγμένοι πριν από εμένα)
4)Μετρήθηκαν τα Q3 & Q7 ΟΚ. (Στο κύκλωμα μετρήθηκαν και τα ισχύος και φαίνονται ΟΚ) Ολο τα διοδάκια φαίνονται ΟΚ.Oι αντιστάσεις ισχύος 15Κ είναι όκ.
5)Η τάση του τροφοδοτικού στα Q1 Q2 είναι ΟΚ 13,5V
6) Έγινε αλλαγή σε όλα τα ολοκληρωμένα!
Μετά από όλα αυτά που νόμιζα ότι θα έλυναν το πρόβλημα παραθέτω φώτο και σχέδιο... μηπως και υπάρχει κάποια ιδέα. 
Ευχαριστώ εκ τω προτέρων...

----------


## FILMAN

Στα πινς 1 και 14 του U3 φαντάζομαι ότι λογικά πρέπει να έχεις δυο ημίτονα με διαφορά φάσης 90 μοίρες ακριβώς, συμβαίνει αυτό;

----------


## error

Nαι Ισχύει.DSC_0291 copy.jpg

----------


## ezizu

Την ίδια συμπεριφορά έχει, είτε είναι το πλατό επάνω, είτε είναι εκτός;
Την R14 (αλλά και τις R13,R15) τις έλεγξες ;

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία. Στα άκρα των τυλιγμάτων του μοτέρ έχεις πάλι δυο ημίτονα διαφοράς 90 μοιρών;

----------


## error

Το πλατό πάνω ή όχι έχει ίδια συμπεριφορά.(δεν βρήκα άλλο εκτός mboard και κάτι να παίζει ρόλο επαγωγικά η μη)
Οι αντιστάσεις όλες ήταν ελεγμένες και μετρημένες και είναι ΟΚ.

----------


## error

> Ωραία. Στα άκρα των τυλιγμάτων του μοτέρ έχεις πάλι δυο ημίτονα διαφοράς 90 μοιρών;


Εδώ κάτι υπάρχει.... όταν σταματήσει το μοτέρ μετά από λίγα δευτερόλεπτα η καμπύλες είναι ΟΚ.
(η Τάση χαμηλώνει)DSC_0298 copy.jpgDSC_0299 copy.jpg
Οταν όμως Το βάλω μπροστά και περιστρέφεται το μοτέρ έχουμε σπάσιμο και στις 2 καμπύλες στα θετικά ...

----------


## FILMAN

Χμμμ κάτι δεν μου αρέσει εδώ... Η τροφοδοσία του U4 είναι εντάξει; Είπες ότι έχεις αλλάξει τα ολοκληρωμένα, δεν πιστεύω να έχεις βάλει άλλον τελεστικό στη θέση του (θέλει LM324). Έχεις κάνει καμιά ωμομέτρηση των τυλιγμάτων του μοτέρ;

----------


## error

Η τροφοδοσία του U4 είναι κοινή για όλα τα ολοκληρωμένα στα 13,5V.Είναι ΟΚ. 
Άλλαξα όλα τα ολοκληρωμένα. Ναι LM324 εβαλα. Ωμομετρηση στο μοτέρ έκανα μπας και είχα κατα πρόβλημα στα τυλίγματα .Δείχνουν ολόιδια στα 2,3ΚΩ.

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορείς να πάρεις μια μέτρηση των εξόδων 1 και 14 του U4 με το μοτέρ σε λειτουργία και σταματημένο να δούμε τί βγάζει;

----------


## error

Aφού σταματήσει το μοτέρ οι καμπύλες είναι οκ. 
(Πριν σταματήσει τα πράγματα είναι ακόμη χειρότερα!όταν περιστρέφεται το μοτέρ και εδώ η τάση αυξάνει...αλλά ψαλιδίζει εντελώς το αρνητικά ! )DSC_0300 copy.jpgDSC_0301 copy.jpgDSC_0302 copy.jpg

Η τελευταία φώτο είναι η έξοδος του U4 και το ένα πιν από το μοτέρ! Τώρα φαίνεται κάτι χοντρό να μου ξεφεύγει...

----------


## error

Στο U4 στα πιν 2 κ 13 έχουμε πάλι σωστές καμπύλες.
Και επιβεβαιώνω ότι το U3 στα 14 και 1 βγάζει σωστές καμπύλες και σε λειτουργία και σταματημένο.

----------


## FILMAN

Στη δεύτερη φωτο που έβαλες το κόκκινο είναι η έξοδος τελεστικού;

----------


## error

> Στη δεύτερη φωτο που έβαλες το κόκκινο είναι η έξοδος τελεστικού;



Ναι.Η εξοδος του τελεστικού.Οταν περιστρέφετει το μοτέρ.... (Και καλά κάνει και τρέμει...με μισές καμπύλες)

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν είναι λάθος που δεν έχει αρνητικά εκεί. Για παράδειγμα, για το δεξί μισό του κυκλώματος, για να φτάσει αρνητική τάση στο μοτέρ πρέπει να γίνει αγώγιμο το Q8 οπότε ο τελεστικός του δίνει θετική τάση, όμως για να φτάσει στο μοτέρ θετική τάση αρκεί το Q8 να αποκοπεί πράγμα το οποίο σημαίνει πως αρκεί η τάση εξόδου του τελεστικού να γίνει 0 (και όχι αρνητική), οπότε η πηγή ρεύματος Q6 - Q7 στέλνει όλο το ρεύμα προς το μοτέρ (αφού το Q8 δεν άγει να το διοχετεύσει στη γείωση). Μπορείς να πάρεις μια μέτρηση στα πινς 13 και 14 του U4 καθώς επίσης και στην έξοδο του σταδίου ισχύος (πριν τον C9 δηλ.); Ο C9 και ο αντίστοιχος πυκνωτής από την άλλη μεριά έχουν ελεγχθεί / αλλαχθεί;

----------


## error

Μέτρηση Πιν 14 κ 13DSC_0303 copy.jpg

----------


## error

DSC_0304 copy.jpgΜέτρηση c9 και πιν 13(κιτρινο)   Οι πυκνωτές είναι αλλαγμένοι και μετρημένοι με καπασιτόμετρο... αλλά βλέποντας ότι φαίνεται να ξεφορτίζει γρήγορα δεν ξέρω τι να πω...αμφιβάλλω.... (Δεν είχα 105 βαθμούς και εβαλα απλούς 85 βαθμούς...Και το κακό είναι ότι είναι το ίδιο και από τις 2 πλευρές ... C9 και C8...Τόσο ίδια που μέτρησα μηπως υπάρχει πρόβλημα με τα 320V όπου και φυσικά εκεί η τάση είναι σταθερή.

----------


## FILMAN

Ξέρω ότι σε παιδεύω, κάνεις ένα κόπο να ανεβάσεις και μια ταυτόχρονη μέτρηση από πριν τον C9 (όπως και πριν) και το πιν 12 του U4 να δω κάτι;

----------


## error

> Ξέρω ότι σε παιδεύω, κάνεις ένα κόπο να ανεβάσεις και μια ταυτόχρονη μέτρηση από πριν τον C9 (όπως και πριν) και το πιν 12 του U4 να δω κάτι;


ΧΑΧΑΧΑ αυτό δεν έπρεπε να το πεις... 
Το ακριβώς αντίθετο γίνεται...και ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά για τη βοήθεια...  :Smile:

----------


## error

Κόκκινο ο C9, κίτρινο πιν 12
DSC_0305 copy.jpg

----------


## FILMAN

Ωραία, σου έχω βάλει ένα κομμάτι από το σχήμα εδώ, θέλω να μου πεις τις τιμές των υλικών που έχω κυκλώσει (και αν γίνεται να ανεβάσεις ένα πιο καθαρό σχέδιο γιατί πολλοί αύξοντες αριθμοί υλικών και πυκνωτές είναι "αόρατοι":

----------


## error

Το σχέδιο που έχω είναι ακριβώς αυτό το χάλι... δεν υπάρχουν υλικά και φαίνεται έτσι χάλια  :frown: 
Q6=Q8=BUX85F
Q7=BC184
R17=44K (2X22K σε σειρά)
R18=43ohm
R19=22K
R22=6,2K
c10=27pf  (δεν φαινεται σιγουρα...μικρος κεραμικός 27J  )

----------


## error

Τα παραπάνω υλικά τα έχω μετρήσει και είναι όκ Και από τις 2 πλευρές... (Εκτός του C10 )

----------


## FILMAN

Εντάξει είναι ο C10, αυτός είναι υπεύθυνος για τη διαφορά φάσεως στις δυο κυματομορφές που έβαλες στο #20, αν τον αφαιρέσεις οι δυο κυματομορφές θα συμπέσουν (ρυθμίζοντας βέβαια και την ευαισθησία του παλμογράφου). Θέλω να κάνεις το εξής: Πρόσθεσε μια αντίσταση 1.8kΩ μεταξύ βάσης και εκπομπού του Q8, και άλλη μια το ίδιο στο Q5, και πάρε ξανά παλμογράφημα των δυο τάσεων που πάνε στα δυο τυλίγματα του μοτέρ να δούμε αν έγιναν ημίτονα μετά την προσθήκη αυτή. Το U4 δείχνει να μην δουλεύει σωστά.

----------


## klik

Το σχέδιο στο παρακάτω pdf φαίνεται καλύτερα (από πλευράς ανάλυση). Οι τιμές των υλικών δυστυχώς δεν έχουν κυκλοφορήσει, ούτε σε αυτό το PSU, αλλά ούτε και στις αναβαθμίσεις τους valhalla,lingo,...

pdf: http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download...Linn_Axis.html

Tο τροφοδοτικό αυτό, μετά το ξεκίνημα αλλάζει την τάση τροφοδοσίας του μοτέρ από 65Vac σε 25Vac για μείωση θορύβου. Έχεις ελέγξει το πλάτος p-p της τάσης εξόδου;

Δες και εδώ: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/analo...plifier-5.html

----------


## UV.

> Τα παραπάνω υλικά τα έχω μετρήσει και είναι όκ Και από τις 2 πλευρές... (Εκτός του C10 )


  το προβληματικό κομμάτι δεν είναι δεξιά και αριστερά οι δύο πλευρές αλλά χιαστί Q4 Q8 και Q5 Q6
  κάνε αντιμετάθεση τα ζευγάρια των τρανζίστορ για να δεις αν το πρόβλημα μεταφερθεί στην αρνητική περίοδο.

----------


## error

Καλημέρα! Εβαλα τις αντιστάσεις...η καμπύλη φαίνεται να βελτιώνεται. Η γενική συμπεριφορά είναι η ιδια... λίγα δευτερόλεπτα περιστρέφεται και μετά σταματάει. DSC_0004 copy.jpg

----------


## error

> Το σχέδιο στο παρακάτω pdf φαίνεται καλύτερα (από πλευράς ανάλυση). Οι τιμές των υλικών δυστυχώς δεν έχουν κυκλοφορήσει, ούτε σε αυτό το PSU, αλλά ούτε και στις αναβαθμίσεις τους valhalla,lingo,...
> 
> pdf: http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download...Linn_Axis.html
> 
> Tο τροφοδοτικό αυτό, μετά το ξεκίνημα αλλάζει την τάση τροφοδοσίας του μοτέρ από 65Vac σε 25Vac για μείωση θορύβου. Έχεις ελέγξει το πλάτος p-p της τάσης εξόδου;
> 
> Δες και εδώ: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/analo...plifier-5.html


Αυτό είναι το σχέδιο. Η τάση είναι 23V όταν σταματάει το μοτέρ! Και 76V όταν περιστρέφεται(αργά και με τρέμουλο)
Οταν βάζω 45 στροφές από 33 η τάση είναι 27ν και 84ν χωρίς καμία αλλαγή στη συμπεριφορά! !
Αυτό

----------


## error

Εδώ υπάρχει ο προβληματισμός μου γιατί ενώ μετά σταθεροποιείται στα 23ν με σωστές καμπύλες το μοτέρ δεν περιστρέφεται ...αλλά απλά τρέμει. Από την αρχή υπέθετα ότι το μοτέρ είναι οκ γιατί είναι επαγωγικό αλλά τώρα δεν ξέρω αν είμαι σίγουρος...
Προτιμώ κάτι να μου ξεφεύγει παρά να είναι το μοτέρ που δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει.

----------


## FILMAN

Το μοτέρ γυρίζει εύκολα με το χέρι; Άλλαξε και το U4 με ένα καινούριο και άλλη μάρκα από αυτή που έχεις τώρα.

----------


## FILMAN

> το προβληματικό κομμάτι δεν είναι δεξιά και αριστερά οι δύο πλευρές αλλά χιαστί Q4 Q8 και Q5 Q6
>   κάνε αντιμετάθεση τα ζευγάρια των τρανζίστορ για να δεις αν το πρόβλημα μεταφερθεί στην αρνητική περίοδο.


Αυτό τώρα πώς προέκυψε;

----------


## FILMAN

> Το σχέδιο στο παρακάτω pdf φαίνεται καλύτερα (από πλευράς ανάλυση). Οι τιμές των υλικών δυστυχώς δεν έχουν κυκλοφορήσει, ούτε σε αυτό το PSU, αλλά ούτε και στις αναβαθμίσεις τους valhalla,lingo,...
> 
> pdf: http://www.eserviceinfo.com/download...Linn_Axis.html
> 
> Tο τροφοδοτικό αυτό, μετά το ξεκίνημα αλλάζει την τάση τροφοδοσίας του μοτέρ από 65Vac σε 25Vac για μείωση θορύβου. Έχεις ελέγξει το πλάτος p-p της τάσης εξόδου;
> 
> Δες και εδώ: http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/analo...plifier-5.html


Χμ, στο δεύτερο λινκ κάποιος λέει ότι θέλει και το πλατώ επάνω για να γυρίζει... error, αν δοκιμάσεις να γυρίσεις τον άξονα του μοτέρ με το χέρι όταν το μηχάνημα είναι σβηστό νιώθεις τον άξονα να σταματάει σε συγκεκριμένες θέσεις όπως στους βηματικούς κινητήρες ή όχι; (πολύ πιθανόν το μοτέρ να είναι σύγχρονο με μόνιμους μαγνήτες)

----------


## error

Τόσο διακριτό όπως τους βηματικούς δεν είναι. Ο άξονας όμως δεν είναι εντελώς ελεύθερος. Κάτι σαν να σταματάει σε συγκεκριμένες θέσεις το κάνει αλλά ίσα που το καταλαβαίνω στο χέρι.(Φαίνεται να ισχύει αυτό που είπες)
Επίσης μια ιδέα από μαγνητικό πεδίο υπάρχει(χωρίς να είναι στο ρεύμα)

----------


## ezizu

> Χμ, στο δεύτερο λινκ κάποιος λέει ότι θέλει και το πλατώ επάνω για να γυρίζει... error, αν δοκιμάσεις να γυρίσεις τον άξονα του μοτέρ με το χέρι όταν το μηχάνημα είναι σβηστό νιώθεις τον άξονα να σταματάει σε συγκεκριμένες θέσεις όπως στους βηματικούς κινητήρες ή όχι; (πολύ πιθανόν το μοτέρ να είναι σύγχρονο με μόνιμους μαγνήτες)


Φίλιππε,νομίζω ότι ο error το έχει ήδη ελέγξει αυτό, επειδή στο ποστ#6 έχει απαντήσει : 
_''Το πλατό πάνω ή όχι έχει ίδια συμπεριφορά.(δεν βρήκα άλλο εκτός mboard και κάτι να παίζει ρόλο επαγωγικά η μη)''
_

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, δεν το θυμόμουνα, έχεις δίκιο Σήφη. Λες να έχουν εξασθενήσει οι μόνιμοι μαγνήτες του μοτέρ; Αν είναι έτσι, δεν έχω ιδέα πώς θα μπορούσε να φτιαχτεί. Πάντως η λειτουργία του U4 δεν μου αρέσει, θα προτιμούσα να αλλαχτεί μήπως φτιάξουν οι κυματομορφές που φτάνουν στο μοτέρ.

----------


## nyannaco

Να πω βλακεία μη βαράτε... αν φταίει το ίδιο το μοτέρ, αν το αποσυνδέσει δεν θα πρέπει να στρώσει η κυματομορφή που το τροφοδοτεί;

----------


## FILMAN

Μπορεί ναι μπορεί και όχι... Το κύκλωμα δεν μπορεί να δώσει παραπάνω από 15 ... 20mA στο μοτέρ (R18 = 43Ω), αλλά έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν μου αρέσει η λειτουργία του U4. Στο #16 φαίνεται το ημίτονο αναφοράς που φτάνει στο πιν 13, είναι σωστό. Στο #20 φαίνεται το σήμα στο πιν 12 που είναι πράγματι σωστό δείγμα της τάσης εξόδου της βαθμίδας ισχύος, άρα στο κομμάτι που υπάρχει η "βύθιση", η διαφορική τάση εισόδου του τελεστικού είναι μεγάλη και θα έπρεπε να οδηγήσει την έξοδό του στον κόρο, κάτι που όμως δεν φαίνεται να συμβαίνει στο κόκκινο ίχνος του #16.

----------


## ezizu

Ας κάνει μια αλλαγή στο U4 (όχι U14) να δούμε αν έχει κάποια αλλαγή στις κυματομορφές, το κόστος είναι μηδαμινό. 
Θα μπορούσε επίσης ,αν δεν έχει πρόχειρο καινούργιο ολοκληρωμένο, να αντικαταστήσει δοκιμαστικά το U4 με το U3 (ή το U5) να δει αν υπάρξει κάποια διαφορά στην συμπεριφορά.
Θα ήθελα να διευκρινιστεί κάτι ακόμα, που δεν είδα να έχει αναφερθεί κάπου, σχετικά με την τάση +320, έχει ελεγχθεί, είναι σωστή;

----------


## error

U4 Εγινε αλλαγή αλλά δεν είδα καμία διαφορά.! η ταση στα 320 είναι οκ (305V) Οι πυκνωτές c1 c2 είναι οκ και μάλιστα στους 105 (αλλαγμένοι) 
Κάτι που δεν είχα δει στην αρχή είναι ότι το τέλειο ημίτονο στις εξόδους του U3 δεν είναι τέλειο όταν το μοτέρ περιστρέφεται.
Εχει ενα  θόρυβο και βάζω φώτο.DSC_0005 copy.jpg

----------


## error

Και ενα ακομη που παρατηρω είναι δεν βλέπω διαφορά 33 με 45 στροφές. !

----------


## FILMAN

> Ας κάνει μια αλλαγή στο U4 (όχι U14) να δούμε αν έχει κάποια αλλαγή στις κυματομορφές, το κόστος είναι μηδαμινό. 
> Θα μπορούσε επίσης ,αν δεν έχει πρόχειρο καινούργιο ολοκληρωμένο, να αντικαταστήσει δοκιμαστικά το U4 με το U3 (ή το U5) να δει αν υπάρξει κάποια διαφορά στην συμπεριφορά.
> Θα ήθελα να διευκρινιστεί κάτι ακόμα, που δεν είδα να έχει αναφερθεί κάπου, σχετικά με την τάση +320, έχει ελεγχθεί, είναι σωστή;


Σήφη έχεις δίκιο, το διόρθωσα, δεν υπάρχει U14 στο κύκλωμα!

----------


## FILMAN

> U4 Εγινε αλλαγή αλλά δεν είδα καμία διαφορά.! η ταση στα 320 είναι οκ (305V) Οι πυκνωτές c1 c2 είναι οκ και μάλιστα στους 105 (αλλαγμένοι) 
> Κάτι που δεν είχα δει στην αρχή είναι ότι το τέλειο ημίτονο στις εξόδους του U3 δεν είναι τέλειο όταν το μοτέρ περιστρέφεται.
> Εχει ενα  θόρυβο και βάζω φώτο.Συνημμένο Αρχείο 42556


Αυτός ο θόρυβος δεν μας απασχολεί προς το παρόν.

----------


## FILMAN

> Και ενα ακομη που παρατηρω είναι δεν βλέπω διαφορά 33 με 45 στροφές. !


Τί εννοείς; Όταν το έχεις γυρισμένο στις 45 στροφές τα διάφορα ημίτονα τα οποία έχεις μετρήσει πρέπει να έχουν 1.35 φορές μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα από ότι όταν το έχεις γυρισμένο στις 33 στροφές, δεν συμβαίνει αυτό;

----------


## klik

Δεν βάζεις καμιά φωτογραφία από το δικό σου;
Αυτή που έχεις είναι από άλλη περίπτωση.

----------


## error

> Τί εννοείς; Όταν το έχεις γυρισμένο στις 45 στροφές τα διάφορα ημίτονα τα οποία έχεις μετρήσει πρέπει να έχουν 1.35 φορές μεγαλύτερη συχνότητα από ότι όταν το έχεις γυρισμένο στις 33 στροφές, δεν συμβαίνει αυτό;


Δεν εχω παρατηρήσει καμία αλλαγή στη συχνότητα όταν πατάω 45 με σε σχέση με τις 33 στροφές ! Τα ημίτονα είναι ακριβώς ίδια!

----------


## error

> Δεν βάζεις καμιά φωτογραφία από το δικό σου;
> Αυτή που έχεις είναι από άλλη περίπτωση.


Φίλε μου εννοείς φώτο από το board;

----------


## error

DSC_0006 copy.jpg Aυτό είναι το δικό μου board.

----------


## FILMAN

Στο pin 7 του U3 δεν έχεις 0 / 12V καθώς αλλάζεις από 33 σε 45 στροφές;

----------


## error

Ναι. υπάρχουν τα 12ν. Με καθυστέρηση όμως μερικών δευτερολέπτων,που δεν το καταλαβαίνω.

----------


## FILMAN

Αν έχεις συνέχεια 12V είτε έχεις επιλέξει 33 είτε 45 στροφές, αυτό είναι λάθος. Σε μια από τις δύο επιλογές πρέπει να έχει εκεί 0V.

----------


## error

Δεν το έγραψα σωστά. Είναι 0ν στις 33 στροφές. Όταν βάζω 45 μετά από λίγο πάει 12ν σταθερά.

----------


## FILMAN

Τότε η μόνη περίπτωση να μην αλλάζει συχνότητα το ημίτονο, είναι να έχει πρόβλημα το U5 και/ή η R32.
Η χρονοκαθυστέρηση που λες είναι φυσιολογική και οφείλεται στο δικτύωμα R27 - C13 και συμβαίνει μόνο προς μια κατεύθυνση λόγω του ότι κατά την αντίθετη μεταβολή η R27 παρακάμπτεται λόγω της D7. Αν π.χ. αφαιρέσεις τον C13 η αλλαγή της τάσης στο πιν 7 του U3 θα γίνεται αμέσως και στην αλλαγή από 33 σε 45 στροφές αλλά και αντίστροφα (δεν καταλαβαίνω προς τί η χρονοκαθυστέρηση μόνο προς μια κατεύθυνση)

----------


## error

Υπάρχει περίπτωση να είμαι και λίγο κουλός  :Smile:  
Το U5 φυσικά είναι και αυτό καινούργιο. Εντάξει και η R32.  :Smile:

----------


## FILMAN

Τότε δεν γίνεται να μην αλλάζει η συχνότητα.

----------


## error

Εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο.Απλά λογω της καθυστέρησης εγώ πατούσα και έβλεπα βιαστικά τα 50hz βιαστικά. Μετά από λίγα δευτ. αλλάζει. και πάει 68Ηz.

----------


## FILMAN

Σωστός. 68Hz / 50Hz = 1.36
Επίσης 45RPM / 33.333RPM = 1.35
Περίπου τέλειο δηλαδή.

----------


## error

Το κακό αυτό ειναι. Οτι μετά τους πυκνωτές δεν βρήκα άλλο λάθος. (Τα ολοκληρωμένα τα άλλαξα όλα γιατί δεν μπορούσα να βρω το σφάλμα.) Και μου περνάει από το μυαλό γιατί να μην περιστρέφεται με τα 27v αφού υπάρχουν και με τέλεια φάση και με τέλειο ημίτονο... Δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω το μοτέρ.

----------


## FILMAN

Είπες ότι μέτρησες τα τυλίγματα του μοτέρ και σου έδωσαν 2.3kΩ το καθένα. Μπορείς να πάρεις μια ωμομέτρηση και των δυο σε σειρά (αγνοώντας δηλ. το κάτω άκρο όπως φαίνεται στο σχηματικό) να δούμε αν θα σου δώσει 4.6kΩ ή λιγότερα;

----------


## FILMAN

Κάτι άλλο, το μοτέρ πώς είναι ενωμένο στην πλακέτα; Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχουν μπερδευτεί τα καλώδιά του και να έχουν συνδεθεί λάθος; Έχει μεγάλη σημασία το κοινό των δυο περιελίξεων (όπως φαίνεται στο κάτω μέρος του μοτέρ στο σχηματικό) να είναι στη σωστή θέση! Τα άλλα δυο καλώδια αν μπουν ανάποδα απλώς το μοτέρ θα γυρίζει σε λάθος κατεύθυνση.

----------


## error

Το μοτέρ είναι κολλημένο στην πλακέτα. (Το σώμα είναι κολλημένο στο pcb) Δεν εχει καλώδια απευθείας με σύρματα στην πλακέτα.Δεν εχει βγεί ποτέ.Σίγουρα είναι ετσι από το εργοστάσιο.Δεν γινεται να μπουν αλλιώς τα σύρματα.Ναι ωμικά δείχνουν 4,7κ τα δυο ακρα.

----------


## FILMAN

Αρχίζω να πιστεύω πως έχει χαλάσει ο μόνιμος μαγνήτης του μοτέρ. Έχεις ψάξει να δεις αν μπορείς να προμηθευτείς ανταλλακτικό, και αν ναι, πόσο πάει;

----------


## error

Oxi ακόμη...μέχρι τώρα πίστευα ή ήθελα να πιστεύω ότι κάτι μου ξεφεύγει...

----------


## error

Είναι βέβαιο ότι μετά από λίγο παίζει σε χαμηλή τάση; 23-27ν ;

----------


## klik

Ναι, όλες οι πλακέτες της Linn ρίχνουν την τάση. 
Μόνο η αρχική έκδοση του πικ απ (που λειτουργούσε χωρίς πλακέτα) με πυκνωτή για το δεύτερο τύλιγμα (και μετασχηματιστή υποβιβασμού τάσης δικτύου) δεν έριχναν την τάση. 
Στην έκδοση εκείνη, για να αλλάξεις στροφές, έβαζες τον ιμάντα σε άλλο αυλάκι του ράουλου του μοτερ.

----------


## error

Αρα και αφού σε χαμηλή τάση 23ν με σωστά ημίτονα το μοτέρ δεν περιστρέφεται να θεωρήσω ότι η πλακέτα είναι καλή και ότι φταίει το μοτέρ; (Ο μόνιμος μαγνήτης όπως είπε ο Φίλιππος; )
(Και φυσικά και με υψηλή τάση το μοτέρ τρέμει και είναι ψοφιο από ροπή... )

----------


## klik

Αν έχεις κανένα μετασχηματιστή με έξοδο 24 έως 35 βόλτ, αφαίρεσε το μοτέρ από την πλακέτα και σύνδεσε το στο μετασχηματιστή με χρήση 0,22μF. AC1 στο κοινό. ΑC2 στο ένα πηνίο. 0,22μF μεταξύ των δυο πηνίων.
Κάπως έτσι ήταν το basic psu. Έτσι θα μπορέσεις να δοκιμάσεις το μοτέρ. Ο πυκνωτής να μην έχει πολικότητα.
Ενδέχεται να χρειαστεί βοήθεια με το χέρι για να αρχίσει να περιστρέφει το πλατό. Θα δεις όμως αν είναι σταθερό ή όχι.

----------


## error

Θα κοιτάξω να το δοκιμάσω και αυτό. Θέλω να βγάλω ενα ασφαλές και σίγουρο πόρισμα τελικά.

----------


## east electronics

here is 2 cents ...

Τα τρανσιστορ που εχει το μηχανημα αυτο εκτος του οτι ειναι αγορασμενα απο την Φιλικη Εταιρια λιγο μετα την μαχη στα Δερβενακια  εχουν το καθε ενα απο αυτα την δικια τους ιστορια αποτυχιας .
Φυσικα μπορει να κοπανιεσαι οτι τα μετρησες  και μετρανε ολα ενταξει σε DVM diode test  Αλλα αυτο δεν σημαινει οτι ενα απο αυτα δεν ανοιγει οταν τροφοδοτηθει Κλασσικη περιπτωση "μηχανικης" βλαβης σε τρανσιστορ αυτης της ηλικιας .

Ο φιλος σου ειναι το ψυκτικο σπρευ  και το χρησιμοποιεις να ψεκαζεις τοπικα τα τρανσιστορ σε μικρες ποσοστητες και ενα την καθε φορα Αν καποιο ανοιγει υπο ταση η υπο φορτιο η συστολη που δημιουργει η ψυξη το κανει προς στιγμην να δουλευει και αυτο θα σου δειξει πιο απο ολα ειναι το χαλασμενο . 

Φυσικα εαν βρεις ενα BC  που εχει θεμα τα αλλαζεις ολα σκουπα και χωρις ερωτησεις 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## FILMAN

Σάκη η τροφοδοσία που φτάνει στο μοτέρ είναι σχεδόν εντάξει και αυτό δεν γυρνάει. Τί δουλειά έχουν τα τρανζίστορ τώρα;

----------

klik (31-10-16)

----------


## UV.

φίλε error κατά την γνώμη μου οι κυματομορφές που έχεις είναι σωστές αν εξαιρέσουμε ότι στο θετικό μέρος της καμπύλης την μύτη που κάνει 
και γι αυτό ύποπτα είναι  τα τρανζίστορ Q4 Q8 (δεν έκανες τίποτα γι αυτό)
οι περισσότεροι που είπαν ότι χωρίς το πλατό δεν δουλεύει έχουν δίκιο (βγάλε την D14 για να το αποτρέψεις)
πες τι μετράς στο σχήμα που σου έχω και στα 3 & 4 DC και AC
αν δεν έχεις απομονομένο παλμογράφο τότε με ένα πολύμετρο πες τι τάση μετράς στα άκρα του μοτέρ

----------


## FILMAN

> φίλε error κατά την γνώμη μου οι κυματομορφές που έχεις είναι σωστές αν εξαιρέσουμε ότι στο θετικό μέρος της καμπύλης την μύτη που κάνει 
> και γι αυτό ύποπτα είναι τα τρανζίστορ Q4 Q8 (δεν έκανες τίποτα γι αυτό)


Εφόσον *και στις δύο κυματομορφές το κόψιμο έχει ακριβώς την ίδια μορφή,* πώς γίνεται για τη μία να φταίει το Q4 που *παρέχει τη θετική τάση* και για την άλλη να φταίει το Q8 που παρέχει την αρνητική τάση; Έχεις καταλάβει ότι το μοτέρ αυτό έχει δυο *ανεξάρτητα* πηνία, και ότι το κύκλωμα ισχύος που βλέπεις *ΔΕΝ* είναι μια γέφυρα Η που τροφοδοτεί ένα φορτίο συνδεδεμένο μεταξύ των C8 και C9, αλλά *δυο μισές γέφυρες Η* που η καθεμιά τροφοδοτεί ένα από τα δυο πηνία του μοτέρ, και όπου το δεύτερο άκρο κάθε πηνίου πάει στη γείωση;

----------

klik (31-10-16)

----------


## FILMAN

> πες τι μετράς στο σχήμα που σου έχω και στα 3 & 4 DC και AC


Στο 3 προφανώς θα έχει ένα ημίτονο 50 ή 68Hz (ανάλογα με το αν έχει επιλέξει 33 ή 45 RPM) το οποίο θα έχει περίπου 6.75V DC offset και άγνωστο πλάτος

Στο 4, ανάλογα με το τί πλάτος έχει το ημίτονο που είπα πριν, ανάλογα τις καταστάσεις των ηλεκτρονικών διακοπτών που συνδέουν / αποσυνδέουν τις R50 και R51, και τις τιμές των R46 ως R51 που δεν τις ξέρω, θα έχει είτε 0V αν το πλάτος του ημιτόνου είναι κάτω από ένα όριο, είτε μια ορθογώνια κυματομορφή με στάθμες 0V / 11.5V περίπου, συχνότητας διπλάσιας από αυτήν του ημιτόνου (δηλαδή 100 ή 136Hz) και με duty cycle τόσο μεγαλύτερο, όσο πιο μεγάλο είναι το πλάτος του ημιτόνου.

----------


## UV.

εντάξει δύο μισές γέφυρες είναι γιατί δεν ξέρουμε ότι αφού κάνει παραμόρφωση στην θετική περίοδο ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το Q6; και η έξοδος στον C8 είναι ΟΚ;

----------


## FILMAN

> εντάξει δύο μισές γέφυρες είναι γιατί δεν ξέρουμε ότι αφού κάνει παραμόρφωση στην θετική περίοδο ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το Q6; και η έξοδος στον C8 είναι ΟΚ;


Αυτό είναι το θέμα, ότι δεν ψαλιδίζει την κορυφή της κυματομορφής. Αυτή τη βγάζει κανονικά! Σε χαμηλότερες τάσεις είναι που εμφανίζεται το πρόβλημα. Και όμως τις ίδιες τάσεις μπορεί να τις βγάλει, πράγμα και το οποίο και κάνει κατά την άνοδο. Κατά την πτώση κάνει το πρόβλημα. Οπότε γιατί να είναι το πρόβλημα στο Q6; Ούτε η έξοδος στον C8, ούτε η έξοδος στον C9 είναι εντάξει, έχουν και οι δυο το ίδιο χαρακτηριστικό βύθισμα, δες το δεύτερο screenshot στο #7.

----------


## error

Καλημέρα και πάλι. Έβαλα πυκνωτές (0,5μF) στο δεύτερο τύλιγμα, πήρα και παλμογράφιση ... το μοτέρ στα 25v και 18v στο δεύτερο τύλιγμαDSC_0015 copy.jpg H Παλμογράφιση είναι στα άκρα του μοτέρ
Το μοτέρ είναι ψοφίμι εντελώς. Δεν περιστρέφεται...και με το ζόρι και με το χέρι ίσα και αν κάνει μόνο του μια στροφή. ...  Η τάση στο δευτερο πηνίο είναι μικρότερη 18v. Εχει τρέμουλο χωρίς ροπή. Και απλά δεν περιστρέφεται. Θα έπρεπε να θεωρήσω τώρα ότι φταίει το μοτέρ;

----------


## FILMAN

Μάλλον έτσι είναι.

----------


## error

Θα ήθελα να σας ευχαριστήσω για όλες τις απαντήσεις και όλο το χρόνο που μου διαθέσατε. 
Για ότι νεότερο θα ενημερώσω .

----------


## klik

Μια που το θέμα έχει σχέση με vintage, να παραθέσω την κυματομορφή από ένα αντίστοιχο πλατό, το Γιουγκοσλάβικο kuzma stabi (ίδιας περίπου εποχής με το linn). Το τροφοδοτικό δεν είναι γαλβανικά απομονωμένο.
Η διαφορά των ch1,ch2 (απεικονιζόμενης με μωβ) εφαρμόζεται στο ένα τύλιγμα του μοτέρ. Δεν υπάρχει μοτέρ συνδεδεμένο.
Τα στιγμιότυπα αφορούν 0, 33, 45 στροφές/λεπτό.
0rpm - Αντίγραφο.jpeg33rpm - Αντίγραφο.jpeg45rpm - Αντίγραφο.jpeg

Το linn το "έστειλες" ή βρήκες μοτέρ;

----------


## error

To linn είναι γνωστού μου. Δεν το έστειλα απλά το έβαλα να δουλεύει στα 115V μόνιμα ...οπότε και γυρίζει το πλατώ...μέχρι να βρούμε μοτερ σε λογική τιμή. 
Με λίγους κραδασμούς παραπάνω θα δουλεύει προσωρινά έτσι. (Αλλωστε είναι πολύ ησυχο το μοτέρ ακόμη και στα 115V)

----------

